# Rahmenhöhe Slayer 70



## chaecker (15. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin 1.80cm groß (Schrittlänge ca. 85cm.). Im Radgeschäft wurde mir 18´ aufgrund der Schrittfreiheit vorgeschlagen - aber ohne irgendetwas nachzumessen. Habe Bedenken, dass es nun doch zu klein ist. Die Easton Sattelstütze ist zwischen den Markierungen 8 und 9.
Sind meine Bedenken berechtigt oder unberechtigt?
Zudem nochmal zur Garantie: verfällt die Garantie, wenn der Händler direkt die 2005er Fox Talas mit 130mm Federweg auf den 2004er Slayer 70 Rahmen montiert?


----------



## Ronja (15. September 2004)

Hallo, ich bin 172 und Schrittlänge 82cm, fahre 18 Zoll und sitze sehr gut für Langstrecke, beim Stehen über dem Rad ist es grenzwertig, kommt halt drauf an, ob du es agil magst, dann ist 18 zoll sicher ok. für dich,sonst würde ich schon größer nehmen. Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (16. September 2004)

Hi chaecker,

bei Deiner Rahmengrösse empfehle ich Dir mit Sicherheit, auch auf einem 19" Slayer eine Probefahrt!!!! durchzuführen, um feststellen zu können, welche Grösse optimal zu Deinen Ansprüchen und Deinem Fahrstil passt. 

Zum Thema Sattelstützen: Um unnötige Belastungen der Seattube (und damit mögliche Schäden am Rahmen) auszuschliessen, muss das Ende der Sattelstütze minimum die Verbindung unteres Ende Tobtube/Seattube erreichen. 

No problem, keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, Du verlierst die Garantie beim Einbau der Talas mit 130mm auf einen Slayer 2004 Rahmen nicht.


----------



## tomcon (17. September 2004)

hi chaecker,

fahre seit Juli 04 das Slayer 70, bin 181 groß und habe mich für einen 18" Rahmen entschieden. Für mich die richtige Wahl. Das Oberrohr ist 590 mm lang. Ich hatte auch die Befürchtung, daß es zu kurz sein könnte (mein Element in 18" ist zu klein), aber durch die andere Geometrie, also 125mm vorne sitzt man ohnehin etwas aufrechter und dann ist das 18" lang genug. Ich habe noch den Syntace VRO dran. Damit kannst Du gut variieren.

greetz


----------



## chaecker (18. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich hatte mich wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt gehabt, denn ich hatte das Bike schon gekauft - 19´Probefahren ist also leider zu spät. Ich bin auch mal ein paar Meter auf einem 19´Probe gefahren was auch gut war. Da 2 Händler aber von einem sehr langen Oberrohr beim Slayer gesprochen haben (mir deshalb auch zum 18´geraten haben) und ich bisher nur bei einem zu langen Rahmen Probleme mit meinem Rücken bekommen habe, lag die Entscheidung mit 18´für mich auf der Hand.
Nach den ersten Fahrten mit dem gekauften 18´habe ich aber an Steigungen sehr schnell Probleme mit meinem Rücken bekommen. 
Das mit dem VRO Vorbau ist eine gute Idee. Werde erst mal mit meinem längeren KORE Vorbau testen...
Beruhigt schon mal, dass Du mit 181cm auch 18´fährst.

MfG
Christoph


----------



## Ronja (18. September 2004)

Hallo, chaecker, ich habe bei meinem Slayer auch sehr lange gebraucht bis ich eine gute Sitzposition hatte, habe erst mit sehr kurzem Vorbau angefangen u nd dann noch kurz und hoch versucht, weil der Händler meinte das sei bei Rückenschmerzen gut. Erst seitdem ich 120mm und 0 Grad fahre sitze ich gut und habe keine Rückenschmerzen mehr. Also nur mut und probieren. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Stefan-S (20. September 2004)

Hallo chaecker,

das Slayer ist ja kein Fahrrad mit dem man nur geradeaus fährt, daher denke ich auch dass "18" die richtige Größe ist. Ich, mit 179,5 cm fahre auch den 18er Rahmen, und finde es passt.


----------



## Ronja (20. September 2004)

wie jetzt, das Ding fährt wohl auch um die Ecke?                  Gruß Ronja.


----------

